
Go 1.8 Performance Improvements on ARM (RasPi) - dsr12
https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/5o17c8/go_18_performance_improvements_on_arm_raspi/
======
rb808
Go has the potential to be one of the most popular languages on rpis. Right
now Python is probably most popular but for more sophisticated apps you need
something more. Java is too bloated for the small memory, so Go is a great
choice.

~~~
josteink
Ok. Hisss! I'll bite :)

How is Go better suited than Python for development of more "sophisticated"
apps? And how do you define that? Where do you draw the line?

For me Go seems to suffer from many of the same shortcomings python has. And I
say that liking Python.

~~~
spudlyo
Not the parent, but perhaps apps that require a high degree of concurrency, or
apps that need to eke out all the performance of the CPU cores?

For me Go is more attractive than Python on the RasPi because there is no GIL
limiting concurrency, the notion that compiled code performs significantly
better, and that there are less installation dependency headaches to worry
about.

------
paxcoder
I'd like to bring up another thing for which this is relevant:
[https://github.com/golang/go/wiki/Mobile](https://github.com/golang/go/wiki/Mobile)

Here's hoping for cross-platform development without JavaScript.

